# Origin-Account gehackt



## Beam39 (10. Mai 2015)

Abend Leute,

ich mag es kaum glauben, aber nach sage und schreibe 15 Jahren "hackfreier" Internetnutzung hats auch mich erwischt.

Beim üblichen Check meiner Emails musste ich feststellen das jemand erst mein Passwort, und dann die Emailadresse meines Origin-Accounts geändert hat. Der Versuch mich einzuloggen schlug natürlich fehl.

Das is natürlich ärgerlich, aber ich habe Origin das letzte Mal vor Monaten genutzt, sprich spiele allgemein gar nichts mehr zur Zeit, außerdem waren da, bis auf BF, auch keine Spiele drauf die ich großartig missen würde. Ich glaub das mit dem Zurückholen wird auch nichts, nach kurzer Recherche muss man da wohl ne Hotline anrufen und ewig warten, zudem wird die Sicherheitsfrage abgefragt und die Frage, geschweige denn die Antwort, weiß ich bei bestem Willen nicht mehr.

Viel wichtiger ist mir aber der Steamaccount bzw. der allgemeine Zustand.

Normalerweise muss dieser jemand doch auf den Link klicken den man per Email bekommt um sowas vornehmen zu können. Muss ich jetzt davon ausgehen dass jemand Fremdes in meinem System ist bzw. meine Email-Adresse gehackt ist oder sind das so Leute die gezielt Origin-Accounts hacken? Was mach ich jetzt am Besten? Ich lass grad Avast drüberlaufen, gibts bessere Alternativen?

Wäre grad über jeden Tipp dankbar, weil das ne ungewohnte und unangenehme Situation ist. Wiegesagt, so ein Origin-Account ist zu verkraften aber wenns dann in Richtung Paypal, Ebay etc. geht hört der Spaß auf.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2015)

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst würde ich das System mal neu aufsetzen, damit eventuelle Maleware sicher von der Platte verschwunden ist. Passwörter ändern und auf einen Zettel aufschreiben, wer weiß ob da nicht wirklich ein Programm im Hintergrund aktiv ist/war. Besser einmal zu oft ändern als einmal zu wenig.
Wenn ich meine Mailadresse des Origin-Accounts ändern will, wird ein Sicherheitscode an meine Email-Adresse geschickt, den ich eingeben muss, sonst geht nichts. Ich hab auch die Anmeldungsüberprüfung aktiviert. 
Ich bin kein profi was Accountdiebstahl anbelangt, aber es gibt da schon Möglichkeiten ans Passwort zu kommen. Ein Keylogger, vielleicht meldest du dich auch automatisch bei Origin an etc.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Mai 2015)

Frisch aufgesetzten Rechner nehmen und damit alle Passwörter ändern und in nicht elektronischer Form irgendwo hinterlegen.

Passwörter mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Zahlen und min 12 Stellen. Das Passwort sollte keine "Echt-Wörter" enthalten, die eventuell in einer Wordlist vorkommen könnten. Am besten das gesammte Passwort würfeln.

Anschließend würde ich noch den Main Rechner neu machen und auf jeden Fall mit Firewall + Antivirenprogramm ausstatten. Das wichtigste ist allerdings die biologische Fehlerquelle hinter dem Rechner.  Keine unvertrauenswürdigen Seiten besuchen, keinen Bullshit von Freunden öffnen, Autoplay immer deaktivert lassen. USB Geräte, die man mit zu Freunden nimmt immer wieder vor eigener Benutzung sauber putzen. Bekannte Internet Seiten immer in die URL Zeile eingeben und nicht danach suchen. Passwörter generell nur 1 mal nehmen. 
Wenn man da so ein bischen sensibel an die Sache rangeht, dann sollte da nichts passieren. Wenn Origin selber gehackt wurde, kannst du natürlich schlecht dagegen etwas machen.


----------



## JPW (10. Mai 2015)

Dein Fehler war wahrscheinlich für Origin und E-Mail dasselbe Passwort zu benutzen.
Wenn dein Origin Account irgendwie kompromitiert wurde, konnte man sich einfach einloggen und die E-Mail ändern. 
Ich habe diesen Fehler auch mal gemacht bei Guild Wars 2. Seitdem benutze ich einen Passwort Safe und für JEDEN Dienst ein eigenes Passwort.

Den Account solltest du aber wieder bekommen, z. B. mit dem Key von Battlefield. Und von EA kann man so einiges sagen, aber der Support ist eigentlich sehr gut und hilft schnell.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Mai 2015)

Ich habe jetzt die Passwörter meines Email-Accounts, Steam und Paypal geändert und schriftlich auf nem Zettel notiert. Bei nem schnellen Scan (den ich unterbrechen musste) hat Avast insgesamt 3 Malware(s )?gefunden wovon einer als "gefährlich" eingestuft wurde.

Wie kontaktiere ich denn am Besten EA? Ich habs gestern per Online-Formular versucht, aber der Witz is da muss man sich mit seinem Origin-Account für ne Schnelle Abwicklung einloggen, geht nur schlecht ohne  Keys habe ich noch von einigen Spielen da. Ich hab nur keine Zeit mich in die Hotline zu hängen, deswegen muss ichs per Email machen..


----------



## Beam39 (12. Mai 2015)

Update für alle die mal auf ähnliches Problem stoßen sollten.

Ruft diese EA-Support Nummer  +49 0221 – 37050193 an, drückt wenn ihr aufgefordert werdet auf die "1" für "neuen Fall" und anschließen auf 4 für "Anderes".

Ich wurde ohne Wartezeit mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden. Ich fragte ihn ob ich mit dem Problem eines gehackten Accounts richtig bei ihm, welches er mit "ja, aber so voll richtig" beantwortete.

Kurzfassung: Es verlief alles Reibungslos. Es stellte sich heraus dass derjenige die Email-Adresse einige Male geändert hat um quasi unsichtbar zu werden, Sprache wurde auf Russisch geändert. 

Ihr müsst unbedingt am PC sitzen, Origin sollte offen sein, ihr müsst in eurem Emailfach drin sein da ihr einige Mails zur Verifizierung zugeschickt bekommt und die Email-Adresse die zur Veränderung angegeben wurde braucht ihr evtl. 

Das hat bei mir, wiegesagt, nichts gebracht da die Email mehrfach geändert wurde. Was sehr wichtig ist, ist dass ihr mindestens einen Key eines Spieles habt, das hat bei mir geholfen. Dadurch wurde er fündig. Er hat mir einige Links zu Re-Aktivierung geschickt und am Ende konnte ich dann mein Passwort ändern und mich wieder bei Origin anmelden. Anschließend hat er mir die Sicherheitsabfrage per SMS eingerichtet und mir empfohlen die Emailadresse zu ändern.

Ich bin also durch und durch positiv überrascht. Ich habe jetzt damit gerechnet ewig lang in der Warteschleife zu stecken und irgendwelche Fragen gestellt zu bekommen die ich nicht beantworten kann. Der Mitarbeiter war sehr höflich und ich musste ihn nicht um Wiederholungen bitten da er klar und deutlich zu verstehen war.

In dem Falle  für den Support von EA.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Mai 2015)

Sowas kostet nur 3,39 und ein Passwortsafe ist auch integriert. Ob man den jetzt benutzen sollte oder lieber auf das gute alte Gehirn als Passwortsafe zurückgreifen sollte (unhackbar!) sei mal dahingestellt. 
Das Email PW sollte immer einzigartig sein.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2015)

Danke, für den Erfahrungsbericht!

An deiner Stelle würde ich die Windows Partition formatieren und Windows neuinstallieren, um 100% sicher zu sein, einen sauberen Rechner zu haben.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Mai 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Sowas kostet nur 3,39 und ein Passwortsafe ist auch integriert. Ob man den jetzt benutzen sollte oder lieber auf das gute alte Gehirn als Passwortsafe zurückgreifen sollte (unhackbar!) sei mal dahingestellt.
> Das Email PW sollte immer einzigartig sein.



Naja, ein Zettel ist de facto auch unhackbar und sich die ganzen Passwörter merken? 
Mit der Zeit merkt man sich die wichtigsten sowieso.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2015)

Ein Passwortsafe ist ziemlicher Müll. Ein Trojaner mit Keylogger gibt dem Hacker das Master Passwort und der kann alles in Klarschrift lesen. Ein einfacher Zettel kann nicht gehackt werden, da muss der Hacker erst das Haus aufbrechen und den Zettel suchen.


----------



## Beam39 (12. Mai 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich die Windows Partition formatieren und Windows neuinstallieren, um 100% sicher zu sein, einen sauberen Rechner zu haben.



Sollte ich nach sonem Fall auch tun, sagt mir auch mein Gehirn, nur hab ich dafür im Moment 0 Zeit und außerdem hab ich nicht den blassesten Schimmer wo meine Windows7 CD geschweige denn der Key steckt. 



> Danke, für den Erfahrungsbericht!



Gerne! Ich denke es wird im weiten WWW öfters dazu kommen dass Leuten sowas passiert wobei einige bestimmt verrückt werden. Da is es immer gut wenn man bei der Suche auf so nen Thread trifft wo einer seine genaue Vorgehensweise zum Erfolg, bei solch einem Fall, schildert. Ich hab mir auf JPW ​Vorschlag hin nen Ruck gegeben und den Support aufgesucht, der eigentliche Dank gehört eigentlich ihm.​​
Wiegesagt, für mich wars das erste Mal in 15 Jahren dass ich gehackt wurde, uncooles Gefühl. Vor allem hab ich mal Battlelog gecheckt, der hat innerhalb von 4 Tagen 55 Runden gespielt. Überwiegend auf deutschen Servern.


----------



## JPW (13. Mai 2015)

Freut mich dass doch noch alles gut gegangen ist. 

P.S.: EA ist zwar unbeliebt aber der Support ist besser als bei Steam...


----------



## Amon (13. Mai 2015)

Die Zeit solltest du dir aber nehmen.  Hast du mal MBAM drüber laufen lassen? Das Ding ist ziemlich gut zum aufräumen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2015)

Hört sich ja gut an. Das hätte ich von EA nicht erwartet... Der Kundendienst ist dort normalerweise nicht exsistent.


----------



## Amon (13. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gut an. Das hätte ich von EA nicht erwartet... Der Kundendienst ist dort normalerweise nicht exsistent.


Nicht wirklich. Man mag von EA halten was man will aber der Service ist echt gut bei denen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2015)

Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Mai 2015)

Verddamt. Habe vorhin eine email erhalten das meine mit Origin verknüpfte Email Adresse um 20:20 uhr geändert wurden ist. 
Dann steht da noch "Falls du diese Änderung nicht vorgenommen hast, klicke bitte hier" aber der link funktioniert nicht.
In der email steht die neue email adresse geschrieben aber kann mich trotzdem damit nicht einloggen.  Möglicherweise wurde das Passwort auch schon geändert. Falsche email adresse oder passwort meldung erschient. Was könnte ich machen oder ist mein Account jetzt für immer weg? So ein mist. Scheiss EA überhaupt nicht sicher. Man so etwas ist mir in mein leben noch nieeeee passiert und ich bin ein alter Sack von ü30 und fasst 40. Kann mich nicht erinnern das mir jemals irgendwas gehackt wurde.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Mai 2015)

Das ist ne fishing mail. Der Text muss heissen: Falls du diese Änderung nicht vorgenommen hast ignoriere diese Mail.
Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung aber es kommt noch schlimmer. Mein Origin Konto ist auch noch mit mein EA Access Konto auf der Xbox One verknüpft. Um die Verknüpfung aufzuheben muss man sich bei Origin anmelden und dort verknüpfung aufheben anklicken. Da ich mich aber bei Origin nicht anmelden kann, kann ich das auch vergessen. Ich könnte kotzen. Noch kann ich mein EA Access konto auf der XboxOne nutzen. Hoffe das der nicht auch noch gehackt wird.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

Ruf doch den EA-Support an. Sind die nicht 24h da? Lieber früher als zu spät.


----------



## JPW (23. Mai 2015)

Da wurde wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal was gehackt. Ich wette du hast entweder einen Virus, Key logger oder ähnliches oder bist auf Phishing reingefallen. Nicht immer direkt EA bemotzen sondern auch mal nachdenken.
Du hast wahrscheinlich aus Faulheit auch dasselbe Passwort für E-Mail und Origin benutzt.

Vorher habe ich in diesem Thread immer verständnisvoll reagiert, aber du motzt hier nur rum. Wenn du den Thread gelesen hättest würdest du sehen dass man da sehr wohl was machen kann. Also setz dich mit dem Support in Verbindung und klär das.
Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich wie so oft vor dem Bildschirm...


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. Mai 2015)

Ja Sorry. Könnte was dran sein. Wollte da anrufen aber kam noch nicht dazu weil die Telefonisch bis 21 Uhr erreichbar sind und ich immer nach 21 Uhr am Rechner war. Morgen werde ich anrufen.

Edit:
Morgen sind die garnicht erreichbar und Montag bestimmt auch nicht wegen feiertag. Kann erst am Dienstag anrufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Typhoon007 (24. Mai 2015)

Nee liegt auch nicht an Viren, Key Logger und der gleichen. Habe es jetzt auf einem anderen Rechner und am Smartphone versucht mich einzuloggen geht auch nicht. Und so Dumm um auf Phishing reinzufallen bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (24. Mai 2015)

Du hast ja in de mail schon auf den Link geklickt


----------



## Beam39 (24. Mai 2015)

Das is unglaublich. Auf der ersten Seite habe ich Schritt für Schritt erklärt was man in solch einem Fall tun muss, und du fragst jetzt ernsthaft was du tun kannst um dein Origin-Account zurückzubekommen. 

Ich bin der letzte der schreit "SUCHFUNKTION BENUTZEN!!! GOOGLE BENUTZEN!!! LETZTEN 500 SEITEN LESEN!!!"

aber es wird doch wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein sich wenigstens die erste Seite durchzulesen..


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Passwortsafe ist ziemlicher Müll. Ein Trojaner mit Keylogger gibt dem Hacker das Master Passwort und der kann alles in Klarschrift lesen. Ein einfacher Zettel kann nicht gehackt werden, da muss der Hacker erst das Haus aufbrechen und den Zettel suchen.



Das Passwort soll ihm dann was bringen ? Wenn man ein vernünftigen PasswortSafe hat, öffnet der sich erst, wenn man das Passwort plus Schlüsseldatei hat. Man muss also das Passwort eingeben, und zb. ein USB Stick mit der Datei in den PC stecken. Doppelte absicherung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Mai 2015)

Und wenn du einen Trojaner drauf hast, mit dem man den Rechner versteuern kann, ist es nicht möglich die Datei zu kopieren?


----------



## marvinj (24. Mai 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Update für alle die mal auf ähnliches Problem stoßen sollten.
> 
> Ruft diese EA-Support Nummer  +49 0221 – 37050193 an, drückt wenn ihr aufgefordert werdet auf die "1" für "neuen Fall" und anschließen auf 4 für "Anderes".
> 
> ...



Freut mich, dass es doch noch gutging, und danke für dein Feedback! 
Nicht imemr muss der Support grottig sein, und solche positiven Ereignisse möchte man ja gerne teilen.
Super das es geklpatt hat.
Ende gut, alles gut?


----------



## Typhoon007 (25. Mai 2015)

Morgen ist Feiertag. Ich werde am Dienstag anrufen und hoffe das mir auch geholfen wird. Ich habe die email die geändert wurden ist und die Aktivierungs Key von Crysis 3. Brauche ich noch irgendwas oder wird noch was von mir verlangt?


----------



## Beam39 (25. Mai 2015)

Wieso liest du dir um Himmels Willen nicht diesen Post genau durch? Ich habe dort den kompletten Verlauf detailliert beschrieben, lies doch bitte!



Beam39 schrieb:


> Update für alle die mal auf ähnliches Problem stoßen sollten.
> 
> Ruft diese EA-Support Nummer  +49 0221 – 37050193 an, drückt wenn ihr aufgefordert werdet auf die "1" für "neuen Fall" und anschließen auf 4 für "Anderes".
> 
> ...





> Freut mich, dass es doch noch gutging, und danke für dein Feedback!
> Nicht imemr muss der Support grottig sein, und solche positiven Ereignisse möchte man ja gerne teilen.
> Super das es geklpatt hat.
> Ende gut, alles gut?



Ich hab grad das Gefühl mein Feedback wird einfach ignoriert 

In meinem Fall: Ente gut, alles gut! Nur zocke ich trotzdem immernoch nicht


----------



## Typhoon007 (25. Mai 2015)

Habe ich doch schon längst gelesen. Habe trotzdem mal nachgefragt ob das alles ist um sicher zu gehen. ☺


----------



## Typhoon007 (25. Mai 2015)

Ich habe vorhin mit EA Telefoniert und hab jetzt mein Origin Account wieder zurück bekommen. Die sind wohl trotz Feiertag erreichbar. 😉 Sicherheitsfrage wurde erstellt und gleich eine neue  Email Adresse und Passwort geändert. Alles was ich machen musste war meine Spiele aufzuzählen. Komischerweise war meine Aktivierungs Key von Crysis 3 falsch aber er meinte da passieren manchmal solche Fehler und hat alles durchgehen lassen. Puuhh habe ich nochmal Glück gehabt. 😀


----------

